# Louisiana Limits Freezer Time



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

It's time to fill up your freezer with some great tasting Sabine Lake trout, flounder, spansih or redfish on the half shell.

The fishing has turned on at Sabine Lake. The SE wind has returned and the fishing is great.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Opening Sunday July 29th*

Due to a late cancellation, Captain Marty has this Sunday July 29th open.

If interested in getting in on the action, call me at 713-703-1431


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Captain Marty is right. Sabine caught on fire (finally) two days ago with this little cool front. The last two days have been euphoric. Let's hope it takes. We're about due.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

I made the mistake of going to Galveston Thursday. Wont make that mistake in the morning.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Start shallow and work out.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Couldnâ€™t find the trout, but found tons of macks (wasnâ€™t hard), some nice reds and a bunch of triple tail. Trout bite is weird this year


----------

